# Question about Wellness Indoor Health Formula.



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been looking up posts about the Wellness Indoor Health causing loose stools for some hedgies and everywhere I look it just says to ween it back out if that happens but is it possible that they will get used to it & soon be able to digest it easier without upsetting them?

I am in the process of switching Walter over to Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, Blue Spa Healthy Weight Formula & Wellness Indoor Health. I added each one individually and slowly to his old mix and everything was fine until I added the Wellness.. But it looks like his stool is getting better as time goes on. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I would love for him to be able to adjust to the Wellness so that I can keep it in his diet but I'm not 100% sure that's possible. :roll:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thats a good question. I had my hedgie on a mix of 3 foods including the same Wellness that youre asking about... It most definitely did not sit well with her stomach and after 3 weeks+ of squishy stool, I finally started weaning her off it. My Milly has a really tough tummy so I was a bit surprised that it affected her, but after it was weaned out, her poos went back to normal.

From my experience with animals (not just hedgies), if an animal has a sensitivity to a certain food, you're probably better off just getting rid of it. My main issue with the Wellness wasnt so much the soft stool, but the fact that I couldnt be sure if it made my little one nauseous. I would hate to eat a food every day that made my stomach feel icky. 

Really, its up to you. There are lots of other foods out there that your quilled one could like. Wellness has a reputation for being too rich. I personally use Blue Buffalo Basics turkey & potato, Purina One Beyond Salmon and brown rice, and Nat Bal green pea & duck. You can always ask for recommendations as to what foods seem to be hedgie favorites


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Like hanhan said, there have been several reports of hedgies whose tummies did not take well to Wellness. However, I use a Wellness food in my mix, and it has never been a issue for Liam and I. How long ago did you add the Wellness in? If it hasn't been too long, maybe try for a few more days and then make a decision. It's really up to you and how you think Walter is doing. 

The foods hanhan mentioned are all great ones to try. I also use Innova Low Fat/Indoor Health (I can't remember what exactly), which might be a good substitute if you're looking for something lower in fat to add in. 

Good luck!


----------

